# Joanquin Phoenix on Letterman



## Blake Bowden (Feb 12, 2009)

He's either on drugs or pulling an Andy Kaufman...hilarious...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HXpYk7WGN5Y"]YouTube - Late Show - Where's Joaquin Phoenix? - 2/11/09[/ame]

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HXpY...rezhilton.com/page/3/&feature=player_embedded


----------



## jonesvilletexas (Feb 12, 2009)

OK what space ship did he come in on?


----------



## nick1368 (Feb 12, 2009)

Wtf?


----------



## RJS (Feb 12, 2009)

Lol!


----------



## Texas_Justice85 (Feb 13, 2009)

what a tool


----------



## TCShelton (Feb 14, 2009)

I watched it.  Awesome.


----------



## rhitland (Feb 14, 2009)

I had to go watch the longer version on youtube, I about fell out of my chair when Paul had his maniacal laugh. That was Dave at his best, I was thourly entertained.


----------

